#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-21
<xatierlike> bye
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-22
<aguai> l
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-23
<HugoKuo_> hey guys
<HugoKuo_> 試安裝touchscreen 的driver , 失敗
<HugoKuo_> 發現他會去找/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HugoKuo_> 問題是在ubuntu maverick 上並沒有這個檔案
<HugoKuo> 中文測試
<ultra420> why there is no debian-tw here?
<ultra420> 我
<ben__> 各位早安
<HugoKuo> morning
<aguai> 早
<rypervenche> 早︿︿
<Tiger0319> 早o.o
<rypervenche> 我是美國人，但是我用的作業系統是Ubuntu台灣版︿︿
<FourDollars> rypervenche: Where did you get Ubuntu Taiwan edition?
<rypervenche> I mean, my $LANG is zh_TW.UTF-8
<ethan_tw> rypervenche: then? 
<rypervenche> That's all.
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 歡迎!
<jjhuang> 你用什麼輸入法？
<rypervenche> jjhuang: 謝謝︿︿
<ethan_tw> rypervenche: never mind....I thought  you have problem 
<rypervenche> jjhuang: 我用注音符號，chewing
<FourDollars> rypervenche: Where do you come from?
<rypervenche> ethan_tw: 沒有︿︿
<rypervenche> FourDollars: 我來自維吉尼亞州
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 注音符號, wow, 很少聽說不是台灣長大的使用注音符號耶
<rypervenche> jjhuang: 嗯，我知道，更喜歡台灣人的作法
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 為什麼呢？
<FourDollars> rypervenche: 台灣人的作法可多的勒~ :P
<jjhuang> FourDollars: 人家講的是注音符號咧 :p
<jjhuang> 注音符號只有一種 XD
<rypervenche> 嗯嗯，因為我不喜歡簡體字……以後我想學台灣的口音和注音符號
<FourDollars> jjhuang: 酷音 自然 注音 ...
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 你還在念書嗎？
<rypervenche> 嗯嗯，我之前住在法國，在那裡學了一年半的中文。後來回來美國了
<rypervenche> 所以我不上學了
<byonk> @~@
<rypervenche> 那，我的中文還不太好
<byonk> rypervenche, 比我好 ^^
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 沒關係，歡迎來練
<rypervenche> 喔，我有一個關於中文的部落格，你們想看一下嗎？
<byonk> rypervenche, 歡迎!>///<
<byonk> 無名!?
<rypervenche> http://simplified-traditional.blogspot.com
<rypervenche> 最近的po文不太好 :/
<byonk> wow!!~
<byonk> cool!!!~
<jjhuang> rypervenche: Cool! I'll try to follow it sometimes. Nice to meet you, and let's call it a day(here).
<byonk> rypervenche, 如果不介意的話! ....我...我的!
<byonk> rypervenche, http://otlinux.blogspot.com
<byonk> 雖然好久沒更新了!>////<
<rypervenche> jjhuang: Nice to meet you too^^
<rypervenche> byonk: 好啊，我要看一下了
<byonk> shy>///<
<jjhuang> rypervenche: 你最近那一篇寫的很好啊
<rypervenche> jjhuang: I don't think so, but thank you :P
 * jjhuang 睡覺去 &
<rypervenche> jjhuang: 晚安︿︿
<byonk> 晚安各位!~晚睡記得多喝水!~ 愛大家!~>////<
<test____> test
<test____> 嘸狼滴A摸
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-24
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> 简体字能看得懂吗？
<hceasy> ？？？
<hceasy> hi
<hceasy> 大家好
<hardwalker> Firefox 4 https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<HugoKuo> morning
<owhimsical> ??
<owhimsical> test
<owhimsical> 囧
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-25
<bullet74hk> hello,good morning every body
<bullet74hk> the Ubuntu 10.1 or 10.04 is it can install on usb to do usb os?
<bullet74hk> because my pc no hard disk and cd rom
<HugoKuo_> I think yes
<HugoKuo_> did you find the solution?
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 
<zhenbeiju55> 我回来林
<zhenbeiju55> 了
<zhenbeiju55> 还记得我不 
<byonk> @@!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈
<byonk> 囧!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 这次回来了 就呆着了  。。。。   
<zhenbeiju55> 这里有美女吗 给我介绍一个 
<byonk> 呆著!?
<zhenbeiju55> 呆着 就是 一直在这里
<byonk> 為什麼阿!
<zhenbeiju55> 我学习java开发了  从此做一个小小的程序员
<zhenbeiju55> 了
<byonk> GJ
<zhenbeiju55> ？
<byonk> Good Job
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵，目前我发现培训班里我最笨  什么都不会……
<byonk> 慢慢來~
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<zhenbeiju55> 给介绍个美女呗 
<byonk> 買本書自家k書也行阿
<zhenbeiju55> 看过了  我的水平看了两月  就看不懂了 
<zhenbeiju55> 不管换什么书都不懂。。。
<byonk> 那可以寫點小東西出來了!?
<zhenbeiju55> 可以写 helloworld 了 
<byonk> cool!
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 不觉得……
<zhenbeiju55> 觉得我最笨，拖累全班的进度了，，，
<byonk> 是這樣嗎!
<zhenbeiju55> 恩。。。。  无奈阿 
<byonk> 乖~ 摸頭)
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。。
<byonk> 雖然這裡寫程式的不多
<zhenbeiju55> 我下线了， 这里的老师不许进聊天室
<zhenbeiju55> 88
<byonk> 說這裡是irc阿
<zhenbeiju55> 这里是什么。。。
<byonk> 老師還會覺 你很特別!~
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。。算了吧  我还是好好联系作业吧，， 都不会……
<byonk> 為什麼要當程式員呢!~?
<zhenbeiju55> 等哪天老师不在的时候我就回来了，嘿嘿
<zhenbeiju55> 自己喜欢呗 
<byonk> 就這樣~!?
<zhenbeiju55> 我前一段时间在工地上当了一段时间的监工，感觉不是我想要的生活
<byonk> wow~
<zhenbeiju55> 就来当程序员了，至少自己喜欢
<byonk> 那想寫什麼great的\作品!
<zhenbeiju55> 不懂 那想为什么great的作品。。。  语句不顺额
<byonk> 寫code阿!~
<byonk> java 不行還有  c 或 python之類的阿
<zhenbeiju55> 哦 
<zhenbeiju55> 这个培训班可以等到工作以后慢慢偿还培训费，我以前的工资都让我花没了。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 培训班只教java
<byonk> 喔!~
<zhenbeiju55> :D
<byonk> 多久結束阿!
<zhenbeiju55> 4个半月
<zhenbeiju55> 应该能学到知识 ……
<byonk> 全部 4個半月 !!!?
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道，，，  应该是四个半月就可以工作了
<zhenbeiju55> 然后 就可以边工作边学习。。
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 你们那边会学习很长时间？      这么吃惊！
<byonk> 不是  我的意思是  寫程式 只要 4個多月就可以出來 找工作 !!!
<zhenbeiju55> 貌似 ，  如果找不到工作就不用还培训费~
<byonk> @@!!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿
<byonk> 有這麼好!!!~~
<zhenbeiju55> 恩，不然我也不会放弃我的工作了，，， 他们有个前提是好好学习，不然就会被开除
<zhenbeiju55> 你是作什么工作的？
<byonk> 沒做什工作阿!~囧~
<zhenbeiju55> 你多大了，怎么会没有工作呢
<byonk> 算有吧!~
<zhenbeiju55> 其实在工地上让我郁闷的是 我的工资没有农民工的高！！！
<zhenbeiju55> 太没面子了……
<byonk> 不用做什事吧!
<zhenbeiju55> 要作很多事情……  很累的，，    反正我觉得我比农民工累好多
<byonk> 喔喔!~
<zhenbeiju55> 你是什么工作~~
<byonk> 前幾年都在家!
<zhenbeiju55> 现在呢，，，  你多大了 ~~
<byonk> 今年 比較特別  當個小小雇問 <---自己給的
<byonk> 阿! 不見了 !
<artuio> 烏邦托正體中文使用者社群 
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-26
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 
<zhenbeiju55> haha
<byonk> @@!
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 
<zhenbeiju55> 你是什么工作~ 昨天没告诉我
<byonk> 沒有嗎!~
<zhenbeiju55> 忘了……
<byonk> 某小小雇問<---- 自己給的名!~
<zhenbeiju55> 为什么是自己给的名 
<byonk> 因為不確定!
<zhenbeiju55> 顾问阿  应该超厉害吧
<byonk> 不會阿!
<zhenbeiju55> 我以前大学的老师就是哪个公司的顾问
<byonk> 不是專業的東西
<zhenbeiju55> 什么专业？
<zhenbeiju55> 你为什么24小时在线…… 貌似我在线的时候你就在线
<byonk> 我顧問的事 不是很專業的東西 ~
<byonk> 沒有阿~
<byonk> 今天早起而以!~
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<byonk> 連理財的東西都要搞 Orz
<zhenbeiju55> 不懂理财…… 我是工资发下来就没了…………  我都很郁闷
<byonk> 反正就是要多功能!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 发下来以前老想着攒钱的……
<byonk> 呵~嗯~
<sjh_TW> join #tossug
<l135790w> hello?
<l135790w> can any one see me?
<l135790w> 受不了了。。。。
<l135790w> 說中文
<l135790w> 第一次用irc
<l135790w> 0..0
<l135790w> 有人看得到我嗎？
<byonk> @~@
<l135790w> 0..0
<l135790w> 看得到我嗎
<byonk> 不小心看到的!
<l135790w> ！！！
<l135790w> 我還以爲你們看不到。。。。
<l135790w> 嚇死我了
<icman> 這裡也是吃蛇的
<byonk> icman, 哪...哪裡!!!~
<icman> 他也在另一間問在幹嘛的..XD
<byonk> 阿!~
<l135790w> 原來都是臺灣的.....
<l135790w> icman
<icman> topic  TW的字這麼大@@
<l135790w> 你也用linux?
<icman> 你看都不看，怎麼進來的？orz
<l135790w> 對吼......
<l135790w> 對了
<l135790w> 我加入是想問一個問題
<l135790w> Linux遊標怎麼換
<icman> 用手換?
<l135790w> （（汗
<l135790w> 電腦裏啦
<l135790w> 我是Linux ubuntu 10.10
<icman> 呃
<l135790w> 想換黑色的....
<icman> 外觀 什麼的？
<l135790w> 爬文都還是不會....
<l135790w> dmz-black
<l135790w> dmz aa
<icman> 反正你就隨便玩，多玩幾次就會了@@
<l135790w> 拜託大大教教我啦><
<l135790w> 小弟我是新手
<byonk> 外觀 什的 不就是!
<icman> 我也是新手
 * icman 剛洗過，很新      
 * icman 光速逃~
<l135790w> .....
<l135790w> 都欺負新手....
<icman> 怎麼說?
<l135790w> 外觀沒有遊標設定呀
<l135790w> icman不是新手吧
<byonk> 昨天才剛來!~<----
<l135790w> 是哦
<l135790w> 哈哈
<l135790w> 我還下載了cursor selenction
<l135790w> .....
<l135790w> i can't hit chinese now.....
<l135790w> why..........= ="
<icman> 這個問題只有三個人知道，一個是你，一個是你的電腦，一個是張友曄       
 * icman 光速逃~
<byonk> 張友曄又是誰!
<l135790w> 阿
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<l135790w> 可以了
<icman> 不要問，很恐怖
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 游標的話應該在桌面右鍵選單的最下面那個吧？
<l135790w> 又可以打中文了
<zhenbeiju55> 我来拉
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 不用說也知道 你來了 !囧~
<zhenbeiju55> ，，，，
<l135790w> <hymnusalae>,那裏只有桌面的
<byonk> 下個keyword "自訂"
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 你真的24小时在线，，，，
<byonk> 應該吧!~
<byonk> 哪有!
<l135790w> 哦哦
<l135790w> 哇靠
<icman> 只有23小時
<l135790w> 真的也。。。。
<l135790w> 我一爲要打指令殺得
<byonk> 23!?
<l135790w> 我一爲要打指令啥的
<icman> "byonk(os):你看的出來，我一天只睡一小時嗎"
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<l135790w> 屌==
<l135790w> 駭克喔？
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<zhenbeiju55> 谁是啊 
<icman> 不是，是蕭薔
<byonk> 我囧了!!!~
<zhenbeiju55> 萧墙是谁呀  在这里？
<l135790w> 我也囧了
<icman> " byonk(os):因為我都喝歐蕾 " 
<byonk> 為什麼是我 os!!!!~
<l135790w> 哈
<zhenbeiju55> 原来台湾也有这个字……囧
<l135790w> 你們都用舍麼打中文
<l135790w> 我覺得內建的好不習慣
<icman> 用手打中文
<l135790w> 手是拿來打其他重要東西的
<byonk> 囧rz
<l135790w> （（奸笑
<zhenbeiju55> 飞机……
<zhenbeiju55> 飞过……
<l135790w> 呵呵
<l135790w> linux可以下載youtube嗎
<byonk> 愛你的firefox
<l135790w> firefox
<l135790w> 我都用OPERA
<zhenbeiju55> 中国的聊天室怎么进去……
<zhenbeiju55> 频道是多少…………  找不到拉
<zhenbeiju55> 了
<byonk> tw 改 cn !?
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 那你還要改什麼？
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, #ubuntu-cn
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 谢谢 
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 真悲劇55？
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 你是還要改登陸的時候的游標嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> en 
<zhenbeiju55> 55是哭的意思
<zhenbeiju55> 呜呜
<icman> 太多人講悲劇，現在悲劇都不悲劇了
<hymnusalae> icman, 也不知道什麼事情開始就大家都 杯具 餐具 呀的了。
<byonk> icman, 現在人說的悲劇 是什意思阿!!>///<
<l135790w> hymnusalae  遊標改好了吧
<icman> 阿災@@
<l135790w> 現在我也是黑色的了
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 呵呵。
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 你用什麼输入法的？
<l135790w> hymnusalae,     ubuntu10.10內建的
<l135790w> 覺得不太適應
<l135790w> 本來用XP新注音
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 哦。你試着安裝幾個其它的输入法吧。比如ibus注音、倉頡什麼的。
<zhenbeiju55> 这个聊天室有手机客户端马
<zhenbeiju55> 吗
<zhenbeiju55> android系统手机的
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 有吧。你找找看 Android IRC 軟件吧。
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 倉節不會><
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, Wikipedia 有個專門的頁面介紹這個。
<zhenbeiju55> 恩 
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 哦。那ibus有一個新注音也不錯，試試吧。
<zhenbeiju55> 我搜索一下
<l135790w> hymnusalae, bopomofo?
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 嗯。祝好運。
<zhenbeiju55> :）
<ChuSiang> hymnusalae: 在下在 11.04 測試時沒有新酷音 XD
<ChuSiang> 現在就不得而知了 :P
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 不是。那個是要專門安裝的。我不是臺灣人士不知道具體情况。
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 臺灣方面有沒有 Wiki 页面，上面應該有這些常見問題的指導的。
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 請問你有MSN嗎
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 也可能参考其它用戶的博客，基本上 10.04 之後的都可能借鑒。
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 沒有，有 gmail / gtalk
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 還有 skype ……
<l135790w> skype我也有
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 嗯，voidprayer。愿意的話就加吧。
<zhenbeiju55> Opera Mail可以  进行IRC  
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 嗯，試試吧。
<zhenbeiju55> 晚上用手机搜索一下……  
<icman> 現在不是晚上嗎？@@
<hymnusalae> icman, 呃，有誰說早上了嗎？
<icman> 呃
<ChuSiang> icman: haha
<byonk> 有...有笑點!!
<icman> 我是說
<icman> 現在不就是晚上了嗎@@
<ChuSiang> 請問您在哪個時區 XD ！？
<ChuSiang> 哈...
<l135790w> 第七屆台灣駭客年會將於 2011 年 7 月 22~23 日（週五、六）舉行，歡迎各界人士踴躍投稿。<<<這屌！！
<byonk> 那是什!~
<l135790w> 不到
<l135790w> 不知到
<hymnusalae> icman, 可能他那天還沒有黑吧……比如他是在海南的（海南的現在20:00也黑了……
<icman> souka 
<hymnusalae> icman, 他是南沙群島人……
<icman> souka ..
<icman> 所以這裡時區也很寬@@
<hymnusalae> icman, ……總有幾個在米國的，或者在什麼巴布亞新幾內亞什麼的。
<icman> 還真寬orz
<hymnusalae> icman, 對了，IRC上說上線就是早上，下線就是晚上那個規範名字叫什麼？
<zhenbeiju55> icman, 我的意思是等睡觉前 躺床上的时候
<icman> 呃
<icman> hymnusalae: 我不曉得
<icman> zhenbeiju55: 瞭解orz
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<icman> l135790w: http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2010/01/04/download-your-favorite-youtube-videos-with-opera
<zhenbeiju55> 这里有美女吗  嘿嘿
<zhenbeiju55> 为什么说到美女就没人拉……
<byonk> 就算了!  對你應該不會太感興趣! :P
<icman> 嗯，美女都不喜歡悲劇的
 * icman 光速逃~
<byonk> lol!!!~~
<l135790w> wow!!!
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, l135790w 說“我”了。快，加油。
<l135790w> icman, 謝謝喲
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<l135790w> icman, 這是用於linux上的嗎？
<icman> 都可以吧@@?
<zhenbeiju55> 我的悲剧的意思是   搞笑的意思……     从侧面证明我乐观
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<zhenbeiju55> 他是女的吗~ 
<l135790w> icman, 這是JS檔要怎用。。。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 呃，你也有點幽默感吧，人家那吐槽……
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 這麼沒有幽默感的話美女可不來喲～～
<icman> l135790w: 用手用
 * icman 光速逃~
<hymnusalae> icman, 用左手還是右手？
<zhenbeiju55> 什么是吐槽？
 * hymnusalae 有罪呀……
<icman> 雙手 
 * icman 再逃~
<byonk> 平用
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 是高手  看起来很有经验的
<byonk> 囧!~
<hymnusalae> http://img.ngacn.cc/attachments/mon_201103/26/-447601_4d8d6c6edf3b6.jpg
<hymnusalae> 上面是囧圖，上班請自動。
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 你家裡不是有一隻了!~  還出來亂搞!! 真是的!!~
<hymnusalae> byonk, 呃，我來的不多。話說人少的頻道一般就跑不跑題的都不管了嗎？
<byonk> 阿!~
<byonk> 別太過頭的話題 應該還好吧~
<hymnusalae> byonk, 哦。過頭就是政治、人参公雞什麼的？
<zhenbeiju55> 一双……    
<icman> l135790w: http://my.opera.com/kinnik/blog/index.dml/tag/userjs
<zhenbeiju55> byonk,  好犀利  
<byonk> hymnusalae, 發言請遵守 Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 那是一只。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 一双是一“雙”……
<hymnusalae> byonk, Connection was reset...
<zhenbeiju55> ……  我不说话拉 
<hymnusalae> byonk, 不好意思，你懂的，不說了。
<zhenbeiju55> 两个字一样…… 一个简体一个繁体
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 隻和雙怎麼一樣了？
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 喔! 我的意思是說 你不是有一個女友 還上來 找人!~
<hymnusalae> byonk, 沒有，他正在糾結隻和雙的區別……
<zhenbeiju55> 哦    
<zhenbeiju55> 没仔细看……
<zhenbeiju55> ……………………
<zhenbeiju55> 哪里有 
<zhenbeiju55> 我都不知道我有……
<l135790w> icman, 這應該不是linux的吧
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 之前記得你說過阿!~
<zhenbeiju55> 额 我上次来到现在最少有 7个月了吧
<zhenbeiju55> 上个暑假的时候已经分手了……
<byonk> l135790w, 沒用過opera ~ 不知道它的 習性 幫不了你orz
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 不錯，我還沒有初戀過呢……
<zhenbeiju55> 我记得我在以前的公司工作了7个月，女朋友在工作前面分手了
<zhenbeiju55> 你多大拉……
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 摸頭)~ 乖~
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 20……
<icman> l135790w: 應該沒分別
<l135790w> byonk, OPERA是以速度成名的喲
<icman> l135790w: 不過我沒有用過這個，那是剛剛找到的
<zhenbeiju55> 你比我小很多的 
<zhenbeiju55> 我上当拉……
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 發生了什事故!!!~  怎會這麼突然就!!!~
<l135790w> icman, 我看我還是自己寫個下載youtube的程式好了.....
<icman> 好啊
<byonk> l135790w, GJ
<zhenbeiju55> 你才20岁 
<zhenbeiju55> 我以为你比我大……
<l135790w> 不過現在還在寫解碼程式>////////<
<icman> 維護世界和平的責任就靠你了
 * icman 光速逃~
<byonk> l135790w, 市面上都這麼多解碼程式了  你在寫一個做什!~
<l135790w> byonk, 這可就不一定了
<byonk> 寫一個open 給大家玩玩嗎! 囧!~
<l135790w> byonk, 市面上的大多暴力破解
<l135790w> byonk, 要花很多時間
<l135790w> byonk, 我要寫出半分鍾破解的
<byonk> 囧!!~
<l135790w> 話說明天要幫朋友組電腦
<l135790w> 在想要買i5還i7'
<l135790w> 處理器好貴
<byonk> amd也不錯阿~
<l135790w> amd那不錯！
<l135790w> amd哪不錯！
<l135790w> 一下就懷了><
<byonk> 一下 是多久阿!~
<l135790w> 我用一年。。。。
<l135790w> 我覺得
<byonk> 5年了還好好的說 ~
<l135790w> 我覺得intel比較好
<l135790w> 網路評價也都是intel比較好
<l135790w> 只是貴的有點離譜
<byonk> 還沒用過 intel的 ~
<l135790w> intel的速度會讓你爽
 * Kandu 用過 intel 的，對其很失望
<l135790w> 那一個型號
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 那你現在用 amd 的？
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 在外面說就是了。
<Kandu> 大概兩年前吧。 amd 幾乎全線 amd-v 的時候， intel 只有高端的產品才有 vt。我的幾個買了 intel 的朋友都很後悔。然後是 x86_64 技術。intel 的實現和 amd 的稍有不同，令我寫程式非常的不爽
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 我還在悲劇的用 T2050
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 我也沒多好....
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 現在是只考慮 amd 的 cpu 了
<l135790w> hymnusalae, E5200
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 好吧。
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 我也聽你的。
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 哎，當初這個本子都快把我氣炸了。
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 本子？
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 我的是筆電。
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 哦哦
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 筆電最近amd有一款N970好像很不錯～聽說是出來跟i7比的
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 哎，反正對我而言都是浮雲了。就我這學業不精的人是不會體會到 Kandu 那樣細微的感受的。
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 說白了就是我是被宰的……
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 啥鬼啊....亂七八糟><
<l135790w> 我也學業不精～
<Kandu> l135790w: 比如說，你的 cpu 不能用 kvm..
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 這個我當初也是很不爽。
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 我的也用不了。
<l135790w> Kandu, kvm???
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 你的太老，還是 32bit 的。 l135790w 是 64bit 的cpu 照樣不能 Kvm
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 沒 vt
<Kandu> l135790w: 虛擬機的實現 :)
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 88
<l135790w> 88
<l135790w> 晚安喲
<l135790w> 我是想要一機接兩熒幕...
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 我也想……可惜沒有錢。
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 人生阿～～～～
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 這都哪和哪……
<wei> do re me
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 人生無常..................
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 出什麼事了吧？
<wudada> @-@
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 沒事
<l135790w> hymnusalae, 晚安
<hymnusalae> l135790w, 晚安。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-27
<zhenbeiju55> hello 
<zhenbeiju55> 人呢~~
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 這裏不是什麽時候都那麽熱鬧。
<zhenbeiju55> o
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-19
<sheng> Hello, 請問有無方法一下"top"指令就能顯示各個核心的狀況?
<icman> top 完按 1 ?
<sheng> 希望不用按1就能顯示
<icman> sheng: 你會看man嗎@@
<sheng> 會
<sheng> 有提到?
<icman> 那你man一下應該就有可以用的方法了
<sheng> 該不會是要用 ".rc" 的那個方式吧?
<icman> 我只想到這個，其他我也不會了@@
<sheng> 嗯，3Q
<JJsUya> my parents are forcing me to go to Taiwan next summer 
<JJsUya> My life is over. i'm going to be bossed around for two weeks. with NO internet and NO ability to do anything.  plus it will be hot as hell and humid as hell.  plus there will be this massive language barrier
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-21
<Guest23032> What are some fun science-related things a tourist can do in Taiwan? 
<Guest23032> AceLan acman ajneok AndrewLee billy3321 BV1AL byonk cataska chihchun cladamw coldman copyleft darkx dingyichen DreamerC ericpi ethan_tw ethinx forsto forsto FourDollars foxkaworus FredC freeflyi1g gaod Guest23032 
<Guest23032> hardwalker hychen i3n legnaleurc kengyu KPXX mosesofmason  mrmoneyc n5mPoor nco71 needgem neoesque PeterWolf r0mb3r richliu rypervenche shang sl__ Stranger superbil Taiten987 tomcheng76 v1nc3ntlaw wobu ?
<forsto> museum of natural science in Taichung?
<Guest23032> forsto: cool, anything else? =]
<Guest23032> Much appreciated 
<forsto> np, honestly, I can hardly come up with a second idea. :-/
<forsto> can'
<forsto> can't grrr
<Guest23032> forsto: also if i only speak english is there ANYTHING i can do there?
<forsto> I believe they've taken care of that. You can check the English version of their official site. Here you are http://www.nmns.edu.tw/index_eng.html
 * forsto :)
<forsto> Guest23032: it just comes to me there is an astronomical museum in Taipei. But I've never been there though. http://english.tam.taipei.gov.tw/
<Guest23032> forsto: Thanks =]
<forsto> np. 
<mosesofmason> Guest23032 ?
<Guest23032> FredC: I could around lab tours at TW unis (I'm a physics grad student)
<Guest23032> don't TW academics have at least a basic command of english?
<Guest23032> I can arrange* 
<FredC> ?
<ybrjkfc> 你的问候，从俄罗斯的Linux社区 :) Welcome to the Linux community to Russia ;)
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-22
<kengyu> FourDollars, http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=47864&forum=7&post_id=221182#forumpost221182
<FourDollars> kengyu: 回了~
<kengyu> FourDollars++
<kengyu> laika, FourDollars has 0 point of karma, ranked 99999
<hugokuo> 測試
<Stranger_MacMini> 在Mac Mini上面裝X-chat
<Stranger_MacMini> test
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-23
<BlueT_> Stranger_MacMini: congrads
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 測試 ok
<BlueT_> FourDollars++
<BlueT_> FredC: ?
<FourDollars> BlueT_: ?
<kengyu> FourDollars++
<FourDollars> kengyu: ?
<kengyu> laika, FourDollars has 1 point of karma, ranked 994
<kengyu> FourDollars, don't know why am so tired today...
<FourDollars> kengyu: Me either.
<FourDollars> kengyu: 完全不想要工作的 feel
<kengyu> FourDollars, 你有看到我用gtalk給你的訊息？
<FourDollars> kengyu: 有!
<kengyu> FourDollars, haha 如何？
<FourDollars> kengyu: 公設超高
<FourDollars> kengyu: è²´
<kengyu> FourDollars, :-|
<FourDollars> kengyu: 真正可用空間才22坪
<kengyu> FourDollars, anyway 快搬來當鄰居吧！
<FourDollars> kengyu: I hope.
<BlueT_> 15:25 < FourDollars> kengyu: 回了~
<FourDollars> BlueT_: 喔~ 昨天的文章喔~
<FredC> BlueT_, ?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-24
<weijie> hello
<weijie> everybody
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-19
<idarfan> 哦爺..好多人
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-22
<zl> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-17
<LittleCoderCN> join ubunut-cn
<LittleCoderCN> join ubuntu -cn
<LittleCoderCN> join ubuntu-CN
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-18
<qiangzheng> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-20
<RJ_> good morning
<acce_> @@
<acce_> 有人嗎@@?
<Ti_W_B> 有死人
<acce458> -=口=?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-21
<rick_> Hi 大家, 如果我有一個 client, 連線時效能很差, 我要怎麼找出它是慢在網路傳輸或是cpu 或是某些 io?
<whitglint> rick_: top?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-22
<cwayne> hello
<cwayne> 有人在嗎??
<cwayne> [D
<cwayne> ADFad
<cwayne> 
<cwayne> quit
<cwayne> q
<cwayne> 
<KylinWu> @.@/
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-23
<rick_> whitglint, 就目前看起來cpu用量很低QQ
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-17
<Anderson_>  /msg NickServ help
<vinceh> Hi, 最近update過ubuntu後, thunderbird常會莫名使用到100% CPU, 我另外一個tool(servod)也有一樣情況, 請問有人有遇到類似問題嗎? 
<vinceh> 我的ubuntu是14.04.01
<vinceh> gnome-ubuntu
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-19
<cc1122> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 幾年前出的?
<AceLan> cc1122: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04.2 # 看起來是今年 2/19
<cc1122> 3Q
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-21
<happyaron> FJKong: 额孔叔叔怎么是op
<happyaron> 话说vivid里面新装的用户，中文用户(zh_*)输入法框架会默认用fcitx
<happyaron> 为vivid+1所有语言从ibus切换到fcitx做准备
<zerng07> 所以要換到 fcitx 了是嗎？
<zerng07> 還是只有 ubuntu Kylin？
<zerng07> happyaron 
<gebjgd> zerng07, 换到什么输入法不是都无所谓么  自己换了就是了
<gebjgd> zerng07, im-switch
<zerng07> 這我當然懂。
<zerng07> 只是想知道細節罷了。
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-24
<rock_> 請問大家~~~15.10版本與 14.04 LTS  差異?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-25
<OMGOMG> thanks for using SunPinyin.
<OMGOMG> the traditional chinese support is possibility more a feature comes with SCIM framework. we have not enable it in the sunpinyin's SCIM port, but it is in the todo list.
<OMGOMG> Posted by tchaikov on August 20, 2009 at 02:30 PM CST # 
#ubuntu-tw 2017-03-20
<jfghjhgj> fuck
#ubuntu-tw 2019-03-23
<lagagain> 有人遇過無法輸入任何東西的情況嗎？
<lagagain> Ubuntu 18.04 可以正常登入，但是虛擬鍵盤和實體鍵盤打字，沒有任何反應
<lagagain> 感覺就像是有什麼把輸入事件劫持了一樣，我要而外裝onboard，但是kill掉還是一樣
<lagagain> 開到輔助功能的遲緩按鍵Orz
